# Earthgro Topsoil



## Redeemtherapture (Mar 10, 2009)

I went to a local store today and purchased some Earthgro topsoil. It is supposed to be organic and the ingredients are as follows: Regionally formulated from organic and inorganic materials derived from one or more of the following: peat, forest products, compost, ash, sand or native soil. Should I do the washing process or does this seem like it would be fine to use directley?


----------



## Redeemtherapture (Mar 10, 2009)

So after reading and researching a little I suppose all and any purchased topsoil should be washed... Haha, answered my own question I suppose but I would like to be assured as well.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

have you used it? because i also have that type and want to know whether it worked out or not, and how did you wash it?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

my preferred soil.
I've used it washed and not washed. But washing takes the danger out of the equation.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

How do you guys wash topsoil without most of it washing away as muddy water? 

BTW, I am using this topsoil mixed with Turface - works great.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Anupam said:


> How do you guys wash topsoil without most of it washing away as muddy water?
> 
> BTW, I am using this topsoil mixed with Turface - works great.


read the mineralized top soil sticky thread.


----------

